# eBooks.... from where i can get that..??



## kool (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi friends, i'm in 2nd year CSE branch (UPTU). I want eBooks on these Subjects:

1. DBMS
2. SOFT COMPUTING
3. COMPUTER ORGANISATION
4. AUTOMATA
5. MICROPROCESSOR

Plz suggest me any website or torrent site.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2010)

Things u r asking come under piracy, no help...
U can try searching in "Google blog search"...


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 14, 2010)

*ebooks-it.org/

See if it helps (got it through another TDF member)


----------

